# flik wasp wheel(black)



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*WTB: flik 4x100 wasp*

WTB:anybody got one of these, somewhere out there
in need of one wheel only, in good condition, black needed. or ill take grey
thanks



_Modified by lagolfadel97 at 6:36 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*

need 1


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*

ttt


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*

ttt


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*

still looking for one of these


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*

afternoon bump


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*

still needed


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*

ttt


----------



## vw sped retard (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: WTB: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*

I have a few in gunmetal I will sell you.or eveni would sell you 1.


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik wasp wheel(black) (vw sped retard)*

man that sounds good but really looking for black one


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*

ttt


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*

still searching for 1


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*

help!


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik wasp wheel(black) (lagolfadel97)*


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

still needed. help


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

weekend bump


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

again and again


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

Have you thought about looking in the classifieds, as opposed to the technical forum?


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (JDriver1.8t)*

i have


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

i would buy it brand new, only if they had them
heard from them that the 4x100 wheel is out of stock until end of year
wtf?


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

please


----------



## germankar (Mar 25, 2006)

why dont you but the gunmetal one and repaint it? or respray all of the wheels


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (germankar)*

don't have none in 4 lugs black or gunmetal, they only have 5 lugs
just need one don't matter color now, but 4 lugs new or use most likely. not bent http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

help!


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

ttt
help


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

again


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

ttt


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

here we go, again!!


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

help!


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

still lookin 4 this stupid wheel


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

help!


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

ttt


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

ttt


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: WTB: flik 4x100 wasp (lagolfadel97)*

anyone


----------

